# Persona 4 The Animation Trailer.



## Nujui (Aug 4, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3v-QP6MCAA[/youtube]​
I can't stop watching it, it looks so awesome.


----------



## Jolan (Aug 4, 2011)

I still don't see a Naoto there. But the ending of the trailer is super cute.

I wonder if the MC will still have a Persona 3 Calendar in his room.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

OMFG.. hyped to death watching this.. i love my Chie chan!!


----------



## prowler (Aug 4, 2011)

Just some information

It's two-cour (24~ eps)
MC name is Yu Narukami.
A-1 Pictures

The only thing I can't wait for is the blurays.
Also I want the dubs to be the original cast.


----------



## mameks (Aug 6, 2011)

Fucking sexy.



No really, that's so awesome.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

Everyday young life junes!!!

This looks quite promising


----------



## prowler (Aug 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Everyday young life junes!!!


Fully cringed.

Shes doing it wrong.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 6, 2011)

But... What's the point in watching when I already know the whole story?

Might as well just play the game again...


----------



## emigre (Aug 6, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> But... What's the point in watching when I already know the whole story?



For enjoyment?


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 6, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! Great idea!

Another mystery solved thanks to emigre. Thanks!


----------



## emigre (Aug 6, 2011)

Just doing what I can.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm really psyched, Persona 4 is arguable my favorite RPG of all time, and since Shoju Meguro is composing the show, the animation looks great, and it doesn't looked half-arsed, I'm psyched.


----------



## Maid-chan (Aug 7, 2011)

WOOT! I really want look this~~!! REALLY!!!


----------



## G-Han (Aug 8, 2011)

Except some Persona 5 information at the end of the anime. Must be.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 10, 2011)

Omg, I can't wait for this either!! I need to finish yet another playthough of this game, I've beaten it either twice or 3 times, can't remember lol. 

@G-Han, nice avatar! I love Mitsuru-senpai. I even have one of the statues made of her. She's so sexy


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

looks awesome!. i haven't played p4 but i like anime more than games.


----------



## prowler (Aug 10, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> looks awesome!. i haven't played p4 but i like anime more than games.


The anime will most likely not have everything in and then there is the separate endings.
... So game > anime


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crap. but i don't have a ps2. i'll just wait for a remake...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will likely explore all of the clubs and most of the Social links, follow most if not all of the games major events and some/many of the minor ones, and follow the game to the true ending.  I have feeling that's how it will play out.

You need to play the game, though.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 15, 2011)

I really want to finish the game begore watching the anime... I stopped playing P4 'cause I got spoiled by reading a walkthrough, but it was like 2 years ago...


----------



## prowler (Sep 30, 2011)

http://gematsu.com/2011/09/persona-4-the-a...eaded-stateside

Day one BluRay.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone watched the first episode?
Besides slight changes and fast pacing, IT WAS FUCKING AMAZING!


----------

